# Looking for a milling attachment



## daethe78 (May 19, 2021)

hello this is my first post yay

I recently bought a jet bdb 919 and am looking for a milling attachment because I don't have room for a mill. however I have never used a milling attachment and don't know where or what exactly I should look for or shy away from. thank everyone for their time and help


----------



## 34_40 (May 19, 2021)

I've got a Palmgren that I've owned for quite a few years and have never used it. I'd be willing to part with it.
I mounted it once on my Clausing 108,  then put it back into the box. 
PM me if interested.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 19, 2021)

That is, if compatible size to your lathe, the best solution.


----------



## markba633csi (May 19, 2021)

Milling attachments are not a great solution and I'm not a big fan of them.  Plan on making only very small parts and cutting soft metals like aluminum. Cutting parts of any size in steel will be a frustrating exercise
Even the smallest mini-mill would be far, far preferable to a lathe attachment
-Mark


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 19, 2021)

I'm no fan of milling attachments either; but on occasion.......even in an industrial setting, they can save the day. 
What I will relate is this; the exasperation is due more to choice of cutters - tool path - and chucking cutters instead of a solid or collet holder.


----------



## savarin (May 19, 2021)

You could make one.
I've used mine a few times, on steel it does chatter but on ally its not too bad.








						A Vertical Slide For A 9x20 Lathe
					

My first vertical slide was a bit small in what it could hold so I have decided to build a larger one. It should look something like this (but not in these colours:grin big:)  I faced and edged a chunk of hot rolled scrap for the front plate. I will drill and thread a matrix of holes in this for...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				



One thing I've been meaning to add is a sort of machinists jack for under the front of the slide to support the overhang but I dont have a round tuit.


----------



## daethe78 (May 19, 2021)

I am absolutely open to making one. my confusion is how I would actually do it without a milling attachment in the first place to cut the dovetails/ sliding surfaces.


----------



## savarin (May 19, 2021)

Another "fix" for my lathe was extended cross slide travel. If I had done that first I would have had enough travel to cut the dovetails.
You could use box slides as the Gingery series of equipment uses, then if wanted to cut the dovetails with a dovetail cutter and retro fit.
It takes a fair bit of convoluted thinking to figure how to hold the parts but can be done.


----------



## daethe78 (May 19, 2021)

it seems that all of the work work have to be done parallel to the cross slide and the fixturing would control my widths of cut. I can see it working but dang it would be tedious


----------



## Mitch Alsup (May 19, 2021)

By the time you are done making the milling attachment, and making it work correctly, you will understand why a lathe is not a milling machine, and why a milling machine is not a lathe.


----------



## Toolmaker51 (May 20, 2021)

Dovetails aren't the only issue, still need gibs, tapered no less. A little easier with box ways as they are flat.
I'd start with linear guides on stout diameter rods.


----------



## welderr (May 22, 2021)

I have one on an old Atlas 10 inch in my cellar it's pretty handy for what I do with it, in the dead of the winter if I have to cut a key in a shaft I'll do it down there after supper rather than head over to my Mom's & build a fire in the shop. I'm out in the shop there on most weekends and have a Bridgeport and an old Sheldon toolroom lathe that were my Dad's and get a lot of use. One of the challenges is securing your work, I actually enjoy figuring out fixtures for work holding, you can work in steel but you can't make heavy cuts I'm not under the gun meeting production demands I'm just enjoying some shop time and helping old friends keeping their old farm machines going. I have an old Barker horizontal mill that I have to tool up and get a VFD for but it keeps getting bumped down the list of priorities. TJ


----------



## nnam (May 23, 2021)

A lathe with very large swing, like 32" would work as a milling machine, with the attachment, then you build a pivot in the middle to turn it vertical, like a wood splitter.   Of course I am not saying it's a good idea or anything close.  It's Sunday morning, so I am just throwing it out there


----------



## MTBob (May 23, 2021)

savarin said:


> but I dont have a round tuit


Now, that's funny!!


----------



## tjb (May 23, 2021)

MTBob said:


> Now, that's funny!!


It wouldn't be too hard to make one.


----------



## MTBob (May 23, 2021)

tjb said:


> It wouldn't be too hard to make one.


If it were up to me,  I'd steel one.


----------



## Tozguy (May 23, 2021)

daethe78 said:


> hello this is my first post yay
> 
> I recently bought a jet bdb 919 and am looking for a milling attachment because I don't have room for a mill. however I have never used a milling attachment and don't know where or what exactly I should look for or shy away from. thank everyone for their time and help


Welcome aboard.
A few of us do some milling on our lathes. Some have made their own milling attachments while others have purchased theirs. I am not familiar with your machine and I don't know what milling you plan to do so at this point it is difficult for me to say something useful to you. If you could fill us in with more detail it would help.


----------



## daethe78 (May 23, 2021)

I am mostly looking to be able to put in bolt patterns. as well as some basic light milling.
my lathe is a jet BDB 919  I swings 8 3/4 diameter and is the lightest lathe I have ever ran.  I normally turn 15 in diameters. so it is a very different beast


----------



## savarin (May 23, 2021)

I look at it this way, would I like a mill?
You betcha bottom socks I would.
Can I afford a mill?
Not a chance in a million.
Do I need to do any milling?
Yep, not much but do need to now and again.
Is it practical to mill in the lathe?
Well, it beats not being able to mill anything at all.
Is the finished result ok?
Lets just say it does the job.
Can it do everything a real mill can do?
Nope, but it allowed me to do some jobs easier.
My milling attachment was made from scrap I had laying around so the only cost was my time.

If the part fits on the lathe then bolt patterns can be placed by indexing the chuck and using a dremel (or better) in the tool post and finishing off in the drill press if large dia holes are required.


----------



## Tozguy (May 24, 2021)

daethe78 said:


> I normally turn 15 in diameters. so it is a very different beast


Then lets call it a bunny.....
If it has a compound then it should be possible to mount the compound upright on an angle plate on the cross slide. Then get creative with work holding.
Savarin has very eloquently captured the essence of milling on a lathe for me too.


----------



## 34_40 (May 25, 2021)

daethe78 said:


> I am mostly looking to be able to put in bolt patterns. as well as some basic light milling.
> my lathe is a jet BDB 919  I swings 8 3/4 diameter and is the lightest lathe I have ever ran.  I normally turn 15 in diameters. so it is a very different beast


Did you get the pictures I posted up to you?


----------



## Tozguy (May 25, 2021)

Nope, not me anyways.


----------

